# Drivers/kernel files for Promise SuperTreak 8350



## sweenenz (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi, can someone please help.
I need a driver or .ko file to allow access/use a Promise SuperTrak EX8350 RAID Controller. The drivers/shasta.ko available from the Promise website is for 6.1 or 6.2 of FreeBSD and does not work with v7.2 of FreeBSD.

Can someone please either assist me in compiling a new driver file or point me in the right direction to have the driver included or made available. 

I will also be ringing Promise tomorrow but due to Time Zone differences, this may prove difficult.

You help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------

